# Saddle Services---Whizzer, Pogo, AirFlo, Troxel Streamlined etc---



## bobcycles (Aug 14, 2019)

Offering a variety of saddle restoration services on the following as well as the more common 1930s-50s Bicycle saddles.

bobcycles@aol.com
or PM here

Whizzer saddles....2 examples shown are early version Mesinger big pan small chassis late 40's saddles for the WZ and 
other models.  Close up shows bottom pan that was originally pitted with holes through the metal,  some would have 
thrown the seat out.  Holes were patched up, pitting filled with spot putty and high fill automotive primer, and finsihed
in Acrylic eurathane automotive gloss black enamel.  Resulting in no evidence of badly rusted Whizzer pan.  (see closeup)
Standard pricing on full restoration of WZ Mesinger riveted leather saddle 185.00 includes bead blasting parts, cad
plating clamp and hardware etc.  Extra cost for addressing damage or rust through and supplying missing parts.
Turn around...slow.   1 month +














Milsco Full floating 1936-1940 Schwinn Autocycle "Pogo" saddle.   Top only, including new correct profile
nickel plated wear tabs and factory pan logo decal.  300.00 riveted and stitched as original.  This particular
seat shown, had rust through area on back edge which was brazed and repaired for slight extra cost
result was 100% metal and unnoticeable repair.  
Complete job including rechroming post and restoration of all chassis components 425.00













Streamlined 1934 Troxel Deluxe chrome pan saddle, Aerocycle and others...  Top only  includes
chrome plating and padding and cover in black or red leather 300.00.  Pan must be platable
with non pitted edge bead etc.  Full restoration including chrome plating of springs and chassis
and all mounting hardware  425.00.  Same treatment in black 350.00














Skirted AIR-FLO Mesinger  saddle for Indian and Huffman super safety bicycles.. top only 
280.00 with skirted and stitched leather top and factory logo embossed. Tornado chassis
and clamp additional 70.00 complete 350.00.
Blue Bird / Skylard Leaf spring saddle same price for top and chassis.
AIRFLO shown as example.














Variety of other manufacturers Lobdell, Falhauber, Phantom, Hornet, Panther, B6, Elgin, 
and most post war and many prewar 30's brands.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a pan for a Whizzer saddle. I need it in tan.  PM please.


----------

